# Liam's eye issue is grim.(retrobulbar neoplasia)



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well the news on Liam's eye is not one I had hoped for. They believe it to be some kind of mass or tumor that may be growing behind his eye. I have made an appointment with an ophthalmologist for next Wed afternoon to get a confirmation. I will wait for the confirmation but the outcome presented to me is grim. My boy looks so unhappy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, I'm so very sorry to hear this. Do you know whether the docs can remove his eye and have it be curative? I hope so for all of your sakes. Sending healing thoughts to Liam...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and healing sparklies


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Rob, I'm so very sorry to hear this. Do you know whether the docs can remove his eye and have it be curative? I hope so for all of your sakes. Sending healing thoughts to Liam...


 I am hoping on Wed the ophthalmologist may have a better picture or idea how bad this may be. With Liam's reverse sneezing that has just started my vet feels the tumor could have started spread in his nasal passage too, and his other health issues they feel his immune system may be turning on itself as well. I will do whatever is best for Liam I just hope the ophthalmologist will have a better insight on how bad it may be.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh dear. I'm so sorry to hear this. Please know we're all hoping for the best for Liam.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thinking of Liam and sending good thoughts.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Rob my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry. Our first golden, Halley, had this. She didn't lose a tooth but we were on vacation and stopped at a vet. He gave us eye drops and they did not work either. I won't go into it, unless you ask, other than to say we got one more special year with her. But I would get that boy in for a brain scan right away. I think we did a ct. If there is something there, the sooner the better. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Well the news on Liam's eye is not one I had hoped for. They believe it to be some kind of mass or tumor that may be growing behind his eye. I have made an appointment with an ophthalmologist for next Wed afternoon to get a confirmation. I will wait for the confirmation but the outcome presented to me is grim. My boy looks so unhappy.


Rob: I am so very sorry to hear this-my heart breaks for Liam and you. I suppose there is no way he can see you before Wednesday. 
Praying, as always!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh Rob, I am so sorry the news is grim. But I will still pray for him, that things are not as bad as they same at the moment.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, poor baby! I hope the ophthalmologist can give you a bit of better news in how to proceed and what they can do for Liam.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this, please know that you are both always in my thoughts and prayers. Take care and please give your sweet boy a comforting hug from me x


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh gosh, rob!! I am so sorry. I'm praying for the best. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for your boy. It's just hard when they don't feel well.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so very sorry Liam has such a scary prognosis. Prayers for a better outcome.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry, I hope the Opthalmologist can give you some better new. We will be keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the latest news. Please know I'm praying for your sweet Liam.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this - poor Liam, poor you.

I am sending you strength to take whatever path is best for your boy


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Sending prayers and good thoughts to you and Liam.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this! Sending healing vibes for Liam!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry there was not a better prognosis. I pray the opthamologist will provide hope for more time with your sweet boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this. Sending you both good thoughts and prayers. It's so hard when we get grim news like this.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry to hear that sad news. Hopefully the opthalmologist can shed new light in a more positive way.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My heart aches for this news. I'll carry you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to see this news. I'd see if they can't get him in before Wed. That's almost a week away and the day before Thanksgiving. Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Praying for Liam & you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry that you received such difficult news today. Thinking of you and your sweet boy.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Rob


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Aaawww Liam. I'm sorry.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm holding Liam and you in my thoughts....hoping you have much more time with your sweet boy.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, man...so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Rob, I'm so sorry. Liam is such a sweetie. I hope the eye doctor has better news than you are foreseeing.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, Rob, that just stinks. Hoping that you get better news from the ophthalmologist.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear this and I will be thinking about Liam.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry the news isn't better. Sending many good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers to you and your special boy Liam.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



tikiandme said:


> I'm holding Liam and you in my thoughts....hoping you have much more time with your sweet boy.


Rob: I share tikiandme's thoughts and sentiments. Praying for Liam.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Liam, you and your family. Hoping the ophthalmologist can help.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this. I hope there is something that can be done to help Liam. Any word on the biopsy? I'm going to go check your other thread. Sending you positive thoughts. Give him a big hug.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm sorry to read your sad news. Hugs to you and Liam.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about Liam. Hoping for a treatment that will make him feel better and give you lots more time with him.

Prayers and positive energy being sent your way.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So sorry to hear this news, thoughts and prayers for you and Liam


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I will be thinking positive thoughts for Liam and you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I too am hoping there will be some kind of different news on Wednesday. This eye issue came on so quickly. I have felt so bad for Liam over these last few months as he can not catch a break. 
When I was at the vets office last night they told me the lab doing the biopsy only received it the day before?????? Really !!!! No one knows where it was for 2 weeks from the time my vets office sent it off to the time the lab received. So my vet asked to put a rush on this now as he to want to know if the object taken out of Liam's mouth 2 weeks ago could now be related to the eye issue (both are on the same side of the face). 

So as for now I still wait for biopsy result and wait for Wednesday ophthalmologist visit.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am very sorry to read this news. I am hoping you will get some positive news. I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> When I was at the vets office last night they told me the lab doing the biopsy only received it the day before?????? Really !!!! No one knows where it was for 2 weeks from the time my vets office sent it off to the time the lab received. So my vet asked to put a rush on this now as he to want to know if the object taken out of Liam's mouth 2 weeks ago could now be related to the eye issue (both are on the same side of the face).


My friends dog went through a long wait biopsy wait years ago. Their vet put "a rush on it" also after 2 weeks. I think we need more qualified labs and personal to do the job myself. These are our kids!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

fingers crossed for both you and Liam !!!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We're all hoping for the best for you and Liam at this trying time.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry to read this, sending many positive thoughts for you and Liam.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Sending hugs and kisses to Liam and Hogan. Hope you boys can have a great weekend!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Though his eye is pretty swollen, Liam had a short burst of energy this morning for a bit of play. I was so glad I had my phone with me.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

YAY! so glad to see him having fun, that is what life is all about. Big hug to him and you and your family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to see Liam paying with Hogan, prayers said for your sweet boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Seeing Liam and Hogan play put a HUGE SMILE on my face!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Good for Liam! The activity must have done him some good too. I'm so sorry about his diagnosis. I'm hoping the ophthalmologist will be able to help him fight it off better than he can on his own.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you, Rob. Waiting like this is the hardest thing in the world, especially when the news is already so painful. I hope the ophthalmologist has something to offer that can at least provide freedom from pain.

Holding you and Liam gently in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hold you both in my thoughts. I have pondered writing this but I think it may help more than it hurts.

My Casey had a bad eye exam back in March of this year, with a 'suspicious mass' noted. My heart sank because deep down I knew my Casey was nearing his final journey. I chose no intervention - he was 13, happy and exuberant and I wanted us all to enjoy whatever time he had left - even though just hearing those words sent a certainty through my heart. Well, he enjoyed every single remaining day of his life and even got to celebrate his special status as a senior by participating in a Seniors & Survivors agility run - the enjoyed the cheers and well wishes, pats and loving by so many of the people he had met throughout his joyful life. Just about a month later, he died in his sleep - peacefully and happily after spending an extended weekend with a whole lot more of his favorite people and dogs - hiking and swimming and running about just the day before he died. He died 3 months after I heard those words from the eye doctor -- but he was a happy boy and he died the way he lived, his way near me to keep him safe.

If Liam's eye exam results are similar to my Casey's, I truly wish you & Liam as much joy and peace as my Casey and I had. My Casey never knew what it was like to become old but was of an age when he was might have. May you & Liam spend time doing all the things that bring joy to you both.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to see him playing! Hope to hear better news on Wednesday.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and hoping for more good days......


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> I hold you both in my thoughts. I have pondered writing this but I think it may help more than it hurts.
> 
> My Casey had a bad eye exam back in March of this year, with a 'suspicious mass' noted. My heart sank because deep down I knew my Casey was nearing his final journey. I chose no intervention - he was 13, happy and exuberant and I wanted us all to enjoy whatever time he had left - even though just hearing those words sent a certainty through my heart. Well, he enjoyed every single remaining day of his life and even got to celebrate his special status as a senior by participating in a Seniors & Survivors agility run - the enjoyed the cheers and well wishes, pats and loving by so many of the people he had met throughout his joyful life. Just about a month later, he died in his sleep - peacefully and happily after spending an extended weekend with a whole lot more of his favorite people and dogs - hiking and swimming and running about just the day before he died. He died 3 months after I heard those words from the eye doctor -- but he was a happy boy and he died the way he lived, his way near me to keep him safe.
> 
> If Liam's eye exam results are similar to my Casey's, I truly wish you & Liam as much joy and peace as my Casey and I had. My Casey never knew what it was like to become old but was of an age when he was might have. May you & Liam spend time doing all the things that bring joy to you both.


 I too have felt that sinking feeling when my vets gave me their opinion on what they believe it to be. I am still holding out for some kind of hope for a different diagnosis on Wednesday, but at the same time reading myself for the worse. I do thank you for posting what you Casey went through as it does help to read what other have gone through. If it is found Liam too has a mass he will be more spoiled than he is now, and given the best remaining days I can give him until the time comes for him to have to leave me.

Thanks as well to everyone else for your kinds words and support.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

A wonderful capture of 'precious' x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're so cute together!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers for Liam, and also for Hogan and you too Rob.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

sending special prayers.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thinking good thoughts and praying for you both..


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Though Liam is eating well and still acting good my heart is sinking as I believe the eye is a little worse now..... 

If things do not improve this will be the LAST picture I post of him with this condition. I do not want to remember him this way.......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, Rob. Sending positive thoughts for Liam..


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, it's so hard...have they been able to give him prednisone and/or some pain medication?

My deepest sympathies. I've been there and it's just so painful--more so for us than for the dogs, I believe. A hug for you and Liam.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Noreaster said:


> Oh, it's so hard...have they been able to give him prednisone and/or some pain medication?
> 
> My deepest sympathies. I've been there and it's just so painful--more so for us than for the dogs, I believe. A hug for you and Liam.


He is on 100mg of Novox twice a day. I will see if the ophthalmologist has other suggestions on Wednesday for meds, as well as a prognosis.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope they can find something that will make him more comfortable. They probably won't want to give steroids with the Novox but there are other pain meds that can be given in combination.

My best to you both.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been thinking of you guys and was going to ask if Hogan was treating Liam any differently, so I was delighted to see the clip of them playing a good game of tug-o-war. I can only imagine what you're going through, but know you have Liam's best interest at heart and will make sure that his quality of life is paramount.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Rob's GRs said:


> He is on 100mg of Novox twice a day. I will see if the ophthalmologist has other suggestions on Wednesday for meds, as well as a prognosis.


Joker takes 50 mg of Tramadol and 75 mg of Novox to control arthritis pain. The combination works well for him and doesn't make him dopey. Some combination might work for Liam.

I hope today is a good one for you and yours.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I know that there are no words which can make this any easier for you, Liam and your family. Please know that our hearts are holding yours during this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Though Liam is eating well and still acting good my heart is sinking as I believe the eye is a little worse now.....
> 
> If things do not improve this will be the LAST picture I post of him with this condition. I do not want to remember him this way.......


Rob: We understand. Kisses and hugs to Liam and Hogan.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry and thinking of you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Rob's GRs said:


> Though Liam is eating well and still acting good my heart is sinking as I believe the eye is a little worse now.....
> 
> If things do not improve this will be the LAST picture I post of him with this condition. I do not want to remember him this way.......


I'm so sorry. My heart is aching for you. But that video of your boys made me smile. He is still happy and having fun with his brother. I hope the vet can help you help Liam soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think it is much harder on us than it is on them, they seem to live in the moment and make the most of each day.

I hope the Opthamologist will be able to give you some answers and help Liam.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Keeping Liam, you, and your family in my prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob, has there been any discussion with the vet about possibly removing the eye? Sorry if I missed it, I just think are some options that may make him more comfortable. I hope your next appointment with the vet or specialist is soon.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Not knowing is the worst. Thinking of you guys....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Rob, has there been any discussion with the vet about possibly removing the eye? Sorry if I missed it, I just think are some options that may make him more comfortable. I hope your next appointment with the vet or specialist is soon.


My vets didn't really discuss any options other than giving him the Novox. I think they're leaving it up to the eye specialists on Wednesday to determine what is going on and give me possibilities for outcomes on his condition. Even though his eye does look terrible he is still and good spirits, eating and drinking well and even playing a little with Hogan. So I am really hoping that nothing significantly changes between now and Wednesday so that he has a chance to be properly diagnosed.

Thanks


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you, prayers continuing for you handsome boy x


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just sending good thoughts


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> My vets didn't really discuss any options other than giving him the Novox. I think they're leaving it up to the eye specialists on Wednesday to determine what is going on and give me possibilities for outcomes on his condition. Even though his eye does look terrible he is still and good spirits, eating and drinking well and even playing a little with Hogan. So I am really hoping that nothing significantly changes between now and Wednesday so that he has a chance to be properly diagnosed.
> 
> Thanks


Rob: I'm praying for Liam and you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending good thoughts and prayers. &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Liam- he has had a touhg, tough go this year. He is lucky to be right in the inner circle of your love and safely on your watch. It is toughest on you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Liam.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thinking positive thoughts here too. I hope all of GRF's combined thoughts and prayers for Liam will work their magic.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

All things considering Liam is still doing pretty well. I tried to call the eye specialty place to see if there's been any cancellations but to no avail there was nothing. Wednesday is still the first day I can get him in there to get some kind of answer, whether good or bad, as to Liam's present condition.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the problem with Liam's eye. I had to smile when I watched the video of him playing tug -- he sure held his ground!! Good luck on Wednesday at the eye doctor. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just checking in on Liam and sending good thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob: Thinking of Liam and praying.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for your guy. Xxoo


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rob,

Try to think positively. It's human nature to go through all the possible scenarios, but usually when we look back on tough situations that presented themselves in the past, the outcome wasn't the worst case scenario.

We'll send gobs of positive vibes and hope for the best on your appointment Wednesday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

Thinking of you, Liam and Hogan.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also thinking of you all!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Argh. Waiting for Wednesday is hard. But it allows us to send more positive thoughts to you and Liam. I hope he has a good day today.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Keeping you all in my thoughts today.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I finally heard back from the biopsy from 3 weeks ago that was taken during his mouth surgery, and it did turn out to be _Ossifying epulis. _This is certainly better than a melanoma. 

Now in about 24 hours we head to the eye specialist........ :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Will be thinking of you and Liam tomorrow, hoping for positive news for you guys you certainly need to catch a break. Tummy tickle for your brave boy.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> I finally heard back from the biopsy from 3 weeks ago that was taken during his mouth surgery, and it did turn out to be _Ossifying epulis. _This is certainly better than a melanoma.
> 
> Now in about 24 hours we head to the eye specialist........ :crossfing:crossfing


That's a relief I'm sure. Sending positive thoughts for tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> I finally heard back from the biopsy from 3 weeks ago that was taken during his mouth surgery, and it did turn out to be _Ossifying epulis. _This is certainly better than a melanoma.
> 
> Now in about 24 hours we head to the eye specialist........ :crossfing:crossfing


Rob: That's some good news.
Praying for some good news tomorrow.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news! Here is to that string of luck continuing tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> I finally heard back from the biopsy from 3 weeks ago that was taken during his mouth surgery, and it did turn out to be _Ossifying epulis. _This is certainly better than a melanoma.
> 
> Now in about 24 hours we head to the eye specialist........ :crossfing:crossfing


Great news, Rob! The power of positive thinking ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What great news! Thinking of you today and hoping all goes well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just dropping in to wish you & Liam well at the eye dr today .... 

Great news on the biopsy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

Will be thinking of Liam and his visit today.
Praying hard!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you this morning and praying for good news!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of you and Liam today...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thinking of you and Liam today, too! Hope all goes well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Liam today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You have no idea how happy for you I am. My dear Tesia had melanoma, and I would not wish that sadness on anyone. I was truly so worried for you guys. I hope there is a relatively easy treatment for your boy.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be holding you guys in my thoughts today.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam's update on is his eye issue. We was seen by the eye specialist and also given an Ultrasound and there is a mass of some kind on the inner side of his eye. So as much as I wanted this not to be true I have to face the facts now he has a tumor. I am going to take the next step and he is schedule for next Thursday morning (Dec. 4th) to get a CAT Scan and a biopsy done. This will take about 2 weeks again to get biopsy results to put together with the CAT Scan results to determine what is next. Depending on the results of all the test I was given 3 outcomes. Liam may have to have the eye remove and as much of the mass as they can, or Chemo therapy, or if the cancer has spread to far then pain management until his passing. I wish things could move faster but it may be close to Christmas time before I know what is next for him.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry Rob. Certainly not the news you were hoping for. Extra hugs and doggie kisses coming your and Liam's way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry. More waiting for you..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am so so sorry to hear this Rob. Prayers continuing for you and handsome Liam x


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am going to hold out for some weird benign tumor. It may mean he will lose his eye, but nothing else needed. Fingers-crossed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry the news isn't better.
I have a dear friend with a Golden who has a tumor behind his eye. It was diagnosed 3 years ago. While the eye, and part of his head on that side, is quite sunken he is otherwise fine. In fact he just turned 15. So I am sending prayers that Liam's situation is similar.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well your friends here in Georgia send our prayers and healing thoughts to you and Liam. I am so sorry Rob.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

And your friends this side of the pond are holding you in their care and thoughts and willing it to be benign. Gentle hugs to lovely Liam x


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I too was hoping for better news. Hang in there, even as hard as waiting and not knowing is.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Positive thoughts for you and Liam.


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

Rob, so sorry for your bad news. Two years at this time I was going though the same unreal problem that you are going though. My best friend in the world passed 2 1/2 months later from cancer in other areas. All the research I did on tumors behind the eye can be dealt with successfully if things go right, I hope things will go right for you. Hang in there, good luck, I have high hopes for you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry you didn't get better news. I'm holding out hope that somehow something can be done so that Liam can have a lot more time with you. I hope the next phase of tests will give you some positive news. Until then I will keep your boy in my thoughts.....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending many positive thoughts to you and Liam.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

So many of us know how difficult it is to wait for an outcome so close to the heart as this one is for you and Liam. 

Although it's almost impossible I know, try to enjoy each moment in the present as precious gift without dwelling on tomorrow. Our Golden's' teach us that each moment of everyday. 

Surrounding you both with love and positive thoughts for the best outcome possible.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending hugs and positive thoughts.....


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of this and the waiting game is so hard. Easier said than done but think positive and do not worry about the decisions you have to make until you know all of the facts and then you can decide what is best for Liam. Thinking of you both.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rob, you've had one biopsy come back negative already. No reason why the next one couldn't as well ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry the exam results were not better. Cyber hugs to both of you.

Waiting can be so very hard but Liam only knows you love him and doing your very best by him. 



Rob's GRs said:


> Liam's update on is his eye issue. We was seen by the eye specialist and also given an Ultrasound and there is a mass of some kind on the inner side of his eye. So as much as I wanted this not to be true I have to face the facts now he has a tumor. I am going to take the next step and he is schedule for next Thursday morning (Dec. 4th) to get a CAT Scan and a biopsy done. This will take about 2 weeks again to get biopsy results to put together with the CAT Scan results to determine what is next. Depending on the results of all the test I was given 3 outcomes. Liam may have to have the eye remove and as much of the mass as they can, or Chemo therapy, or if the cancer has spread to far then pain management until his passing. I wish things could move faster but it may be close to Christmas time before I know what is next for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, sending healing thoughts and many prayers for Liam and you.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending hugs to Liam and you. You are his person, advocate he knows you are working to help him.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Words can't express how sorry I am for this news. The waiting is so difficult, but Liam is fortunate to have you as his advocate.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Not what any of us was hoping to hear. But, I, too, am going to keep hoping it is benign. I wish you could get answers more quickly - the waiting is so hard. But we're here with you. Give both your boys a big hug for me.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Give Liam a big rub down and an extra cookie from me.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm sorry you didn't get better news, but I'm going to hold out for your beautiful boy just losing the eye. I hope he can be kept comfortable until you get more news.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry for the bad news. I am keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome for Liam.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Liam's update on is his eye issue. We was seen by the eye specialist and also given an Ultrasound and there is a mass of some kind on the inner side of his eye. So as much as I wanted this not to be true I have to face the facts now he has a tumor. I am going to take the next step and he is schedule for next Thursday morning (Dec. 4th) to get a CAT Scan and a biopsy done. This will take about 2 weeks again to get biopsy results to put together with the CAT Scan results to determine what is next. Depending on the results of all the test I was given 3 outcomes. Liam may have to have the eye remove and as much of the mass as they can, or Chemo therapy, or if the cancer has spread to far then pain management until his passing. I wish things could move faster but it may be close to Christmas time before I know what is next for him.


Rob: I know it is SO HARD to do, but just take one day at a time and enjoy each and every day with Liam and Hogan-that's how our dogs live!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so very sorry that Liam and you have to go through this. Praying for the miracle and wishing you both comfort and peace.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It is so very hard, but remember that Liam doesn't know the future and he does know that you will do your very best for him. My Charlie's seizures were probably caused by a tumor and we had about 13 months with him after the first seizure. He continued to enjoy life until the very end, when he told me it was time to let him go. He taught me a lot about focusing on what is right with this moment instead of what is wrong with it.

Holding you and Liam in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



GoldensGirl said:


> It is so very hard, but remember that Liam doesn't know the future and he does know that you will do your very best for him. My Charlie's seizures were probably caused by a tumor and we had about 13 months with him after the first seizure. He continued to enjoy life until the very end, when he told me it was time to let him go. He taught me a lot about focusing on what is right with this moment instead of what is wrong with it.
> 
> Holding you and Liam in my thoughts and prayers...


I agree with GoldensGirl!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Liam's update on is his eye issue. We was seen by the eye specialist and also given an Ultrasound and there is a mass of some kind on the inner side of his eye. So as much as I wanted this not to be true I have to face the facts now he has a tumor. I am going to take the next step and he is schedule for next Thursday morning (Dec. 4th) to get a CAT Scan and a biopsy done. This will take about 2 weeks again to get biopsy results to put together with the CAT Scan results to determine what is next. Depending on the results of all the test I was given 3 outcomes. Liam may have to have the eye remove and as much of the mass as they can, or Chemo therapy, or if the cancer has spread to far then pain management until his passing. I wish things could move faster but it may be close to Christmas time before I know what is next for him.


I'm sorry those are your options and that you won't have answers very soon! But as I recall Liam was having fun a few days back, so I hope you are able to do a lot more of that and not worry too much. Enjoy yourself with your sweet sugar-face puppy. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you this morning, hoping you, Liam and Hogan have a good weekend together. Prayers continuing for gorgeous Liam!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

Wishing all of you boys a great day!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

On this cold Saturday morning Liam is taking the time out to enjoy an egg.

Just a little update; 
I called the vet specialist office and left a voice mail message with the ophthalmologist to see if it is possible to still do the CAT scan and biopsy this Thursday, as scheduled. However if the CAT scan results look like surgery is possible to not wait the other 10 days or so for the biopsy results and see if I can schedule a surgery date there after. I will see when they call me back in the next few days if they agree or not, and why.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to see Liam enjoying his egg.

I hope you're able to get the surgery moved up. 
Thinking of you both.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Good egg. (Oh and what he's eating, too..)

Enjoy your weekend the best you can...sending along a group hug.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just now seeing this and my heart is broken for you. I've know him forever; it's like losing one of my own.

Hoping you can get in and have the tumor removed this Thursday. Sending you tons of hugs and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> On this cold Saturday morning Liam is taking the time out to enjoy an egg.
> 
> Just a little update;
> I called the vet specialist office and left a voice mail message with the ophthalmologist to see if it is possible to still do the CAT scan and biopsy this Thursday, as scheduled. However if the CAT scan results look like surgery is possible to not wait the other 10 days or so for the biopsy results and see if I can schedule a surgery date. I will see when they call me back in the next few days if they agree or not, and why.


Rob

Amazing pic of Liam with an egg. Does he actually eat it? My boys would have it completely crushed!! Please let us know what the opthamologist office says.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad Liam enjoyed his egg! It doesn't look like he minds the cold weather that much either. 

I'm glad you left word with the eye dr regarding scheduling surgery if the CAT scan looks good and hope they can work something out for you. It makes sense that if he's already sedated for the CAT scan and a biopsy then they could go ahead and remove it. 

Fingers remain crossed for you guys. :crossfing


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry I confused people in my reply. What I'm attempting to do is have a cat scan done and the biopsy. After the CAT scan is done I would imagine it will take a day or two to review and then call me. As much as I wish they could do the surgery while he's under in the CAT scan I don't believe they would have a surgical team set up as that is a whole different department. So if the CAT scan results come back and surgery looks possible I'm hoping to schedule a surgery shortly after that and not wait for biopsy results. I'm thinking by doing this I may save two weeks in timing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't blame you Rob. I'd want to get it done as soon as possible.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

If you can speed it all up, that would be wonderful. It's rough to have to pull off all this scheduling at this time of year with the holidays and offices closed etc. Continued best wishes!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just stopped by to see how Liam is doing today. So nice to see a happy dog eating an egg in the snow! I hope it goes well this week. Will be thinking of you two.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sad and sorry for all you and Liam are going through together.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The ophthalmologist called me back today and said that there are 3 things they could do Thursday during Liam's CAT scan

1. If things do not look too bad from the CAT scan results, while he is still under, they will call me to see if I would like to have them proceed and remove the eye and hopefully all the tumors then. Tumors will still be sent off for Biopsy. 

2. If the CAT scan results determine that the tumor has spread too far they still could remove as much as they could especially anything that could be an immediate life threating issue but the prognosis could still be not good, especially depending on what kind of tumor the biopsy later determines this to be. 

3. I could elect then to do nothing and just let him live out what time he may have left with me........... 

None of these are great choices but I am also (I guess you could say happy) that they now would be doing something Thursday, instead of waiting for all the results to come in. None of the above are great options but I would prefer the 1st choice and if they could remove the eye and all the tumors and he can beat this too I will be happy to still have my boy around with me.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry about Liam.

My old roommate had a 13 year old cocker spaniel that developed really bad glaucoma. She had his eye removed and he did really well afterwards. He bumped into a few doors at first but recovered really quickly and went back to his normal self in no time. Old dogs can learn new tricks!

Best of luck with Liam, he looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am just catching up on these latest updates. Rob, I am so sorry to hear about the news with Liam's eye. I hope things go well on Thursday. I will be thinking of you and Liam until we hear.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending prayers for Liam....and for you. Xxoo


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts that you get the best possible outcome on Thursday.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad the Dr called you today and happy that they'll be able to work with you on Thursday. I understand being happy with your choices and was in the same position so often with my girl.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

The ophthalmologist called you Saturday of Thanksgiving weekend? That's AMAZING. If any of my guys ever need one, I'm getting in the car and heading to PA, that's for sure.

I'm really happy for you in that not knowing and just waiting are always the hardest aspects of a situation like this. Now you aren't sitting there wondering (if you're anything like me) if there isn't something else you could be doing RIGHT NOW.

I will be sending all good thoughts your way for Thursday...Liam, you hang in there, big guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> The ophthalmologist called me back today and said that there are 3 things they could do Thursday during Liam's CAT scan
> 
> 1. If things do not look too bad from the CAT scan results, while he is still under, they will call me to see if I would like to have them proceed and remove the eye and hopefully all the tumors then. Tumors will still be sent off for Biopsy.
> 
> ...


I agree that it is comforting for you to know that something can be done on Thursday. Hope you, Liam and Hogan, have a great Sunday!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been reading your updates on sweet Liam - so glad they can possibly do something on Thursday when he has the scan.....praying for you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's good that there is a plan and different options. I hope it can be #1, too - I know he would easily get used to having just one eye. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Many positive thoughts and prayers for a good outcome on Thursday for you and Liam.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rooting for you and Liam in Nashville


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wishing you both the best possible outcome this Thursday :crossfing


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wishing you all the best this coming Thursday!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding you and Liam in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is going to be a long 4 days until Thursday. :crossfing :crossfing

Thanks everyone for the kind words and support for Liam.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for Liam this week.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hoping for the best outcome on Thursday...I'm keeping Liam in my thoughts...Hang in there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> This is going to be a long 4 days until Thursday. :crossfing :crossfing
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words and support for Liam.


Yes, the next four days are going to be long ones, take a deep breath and take each day as they come. Try to stay positive and optimistic for Liam, hug him and spoil him rotten the next several days. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Liam.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hang in there Rob. We are all with you in spirit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Hope Thursday comes quickly. The anticipation of anything is always the hardest. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Liam!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Less than 72 hours now until Thursday !!*

I'm off work today and it is really nice outside. Right now it is 66 degrees outside which does not feel like December 1st. I decided to rake up some leaves and fire up the old snow blower to prepare for winter. Hogan and Liam were outside with me today and I asked them if they wanted to help and this is the response I got.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> I'm off work today and it is really nice outside. Right now it is 66 degrees outside which does not feel like December 1st. I decided to rake up some leaves and fire up the old snow blower to prepare for winter. Hogan and Liam were outside with me today and I asked them if they wanted to help and this is the response I got.


They're waiting for you to make a pile of leaves for them to play in!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Awwww, the boys are so cute! Please know I'll be thinking about you and Liam this week. Definitely sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you had the day off and got to spend some time outside with the boys  

Same mid 60's here too, T-shirt and shorts weather. Loving it!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just checking in on Liam an sending positive and healthy thoughts his way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> I'm off work today and it is really nice outside. Right now it is 66 degrees outside which does not feel like December 1st. I decided to rake up some leaves and fire up the old snow blower to prepare for winter. Hogan and Liam were outside with me today and I asked them if they wanted to help and this is the response I got.


Rob: So glad you and the boys got to enjoy the day together!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just catching up on Liam and I'm sorry to hear that they found a mass behind the eye. I am glad though that you have some possible options on Thursday and I pray that whatever the CT Scan shows is something they are able to remove at that time. 
66 had to seem like the start of summer and your guys looked like they enjoyed a little sunning. Keeping you and Liam in my thoughts and prayers on Thursday.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> I'm off work today and it is really nice outside. Right now it is 66 degrees outside which does not feel like December 1st. I decided to rake up some leaves and fire up the old snow blower to prepare for winter. Hogan and Liam were outside with me today and I asked them if they wanted to help and this is the response I got.


The moral support they're giving you is so strong it's practically jumping off the page


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Rob's GRs said:


> I'm off work today and it is really nice outside. Right now it is 66 degrees outside which does not feel like December 1st. I decided to rake up some leaves and fire up the old snow blower to prepare for winter. Hogan and Liam were outside with me today and I asked them if they wanted to help and this is the response I got.


They are admiring your hard work, but wondering why anyone would work on a lovely afternoon when everyone should be Golden.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thinking about you and Liam as you prepare for Thursday and some possible big decisions.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Hope you and the boys have another beautiful day!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad you and the boys got to enjoy some nice weather together. Thinking of you and praying for Liam!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Waiting is soooo hard. I'm really glad you were able to speed things up a bit. Here's hoping for the best possible outcome and lots more time with Liam.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Counting down, thousands of rays of healthy energy descending up Liam....... NOW!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

lhowemt said:


> Counting down, thousands of rays of healthy energy descending up Liam....... NOW!


 Thanks, we are down to about 24 hours now until I drop him off at the eye specialist for his CAT scan, and what happens after that I only hope is whatever could be the best outcome for this terrible issue Liam is having. I know the prognosis for his condition _( retrobulbar neoplasia ) _is not great, however if it has not spread too far or is now considered terminal I am going to do all I can for him. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks, we are down to about 24 hours now until I drop him off at the eye specialist for his CAT scan, and what happens after that I only hope is whatever could be the best outcome for this terrible issue Liam is having. I know the prognosis for his condition _( retrobulbar neoplasia ) _is not great, however if it has not spread too far or is now considered terminal I am going to do all I can for him. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


Rob: I am holding good thoughts and praying hard!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know it's going to be a long day for you, try to get some rest tonight.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Liam for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Hope you and the boys have another beautiful day!


Rob
I am just seeing this thread now. You and Liam are in my thoughts and prayers. 







Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks, we are down to about 24 hours now until I drop him off at the eye specialist for his CAT scan, and what happens after that I only hope is whatever could be the best outcome for this terrible issue Liam is having. I know the prognosis for his condition _( retrobulbar neoplasia ) _is not great, however if it has not spread too far or is now considered terminal I am going to do all I can for him. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just seeing this thread...sorry about all Liam's eye issues...Im praying you get good news tomorrow, and Liam can live a happy content life with you and Hogan...Good luck, and I will be thinking of you and Liam all day Thursday....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Praying for the best possible outcome for Liam tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending many more good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

My thoughts and prayers will be with Liam and you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is just so sad, and everyone is thinking of you today.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm holding you both so tightly in my heart. I wish, pray, and hope for the best news and that this weight can be lifted from you both. 

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks to all;

Liam has add a big meal, and even some of my dinner.  Afterwards the vets specialty place called me to finalize some things for tomorrow. Liam will be go under about 9:00 am for the CAT scan and it may take an hour or so before they call me as to what to do "next" tomorrow. In all honesty I am so nervous as to what could happen. It does kind of stink that the "best" option for tomorrow is removal of the eye and tumor. Then after that all other options really go down hills for me. I did ask does this cancer invade bone around the eye and they said it can and that is why they want to have all the imagines they can get before they call me. I did ask the hard question........... have they had dogs so far gone with the disease they felt it best to not bring the dog back from its sleep? They have. Liam's eye has really bulged out in the last 2 weeks, so as I sit here I am running every scenario that could happen when that phone rings. 

Here are 2 pictures I took of Liam just a few moments ago. I know the one head one photo can be hard to look at but if by me posting it here helps someone one the future that may run across this I hope it may help them in seeing what Retrobulbar neoplasia could look like.

Well I am going to go and spend the remaining time this evening with my boy. I will update you all tomorrow. :crossfing


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and praying for your gorgeous Liam x


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Will be thinking of you and Liam...


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sending my best hopes for a successful outcome for your boy tomorrow...I'll be thinking about you both and watching for updates.

I hope you can get some rest tonight.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thinking of you and Liam. Praying that you for the strength for any of the outcomes.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Liam.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tomorrow is going to take all of your courage.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of you and Liam tonight, Rob. We will all be with you in spirit tomorrow.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I understand how hard this is, but I appreciate you sharing the pictures of Liam and know that someone will benefit from it in the future. Liam is incredibly fortunate to have you as his advocate. 

I've also lit a candle for you guys.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Candle lit!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking of you and Liam.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Will be thinking of you and Liam tomorrow.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts for Liam and to you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

All my best wishes go to you and Liam. I am still holding your sweet boy in my thoughts.....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry you and Liam are going through this. I will thinking of you tomorrow and hope the surgery goes well. Cuddle with Liam tonight and give him all the attention he wants.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Savor every second with your precious boy tonight and hold positive affirmations in you head and heart for the best outcome possible.

Surrounding you both with love and light.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry Rob, I'm just now catching up on this thread. Many good thoughts and positive energies coming your way, and well, this just sucks.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks to all;
> 
> Liam has add a big meal, and even some of my dinner.  Afterwards the vets specialty place called me to finalize some things for tomorrow. Liam will be go under about 9:00 am for the CAT scan and it may take an hour or so before they call me as to what to do "next" tomorrow. In all honesty I am so nervous as to what could happen. It does kind of stink that the "best" option for tomorrow is removal of the eye and tumor. Then after that all other options really go down hills for me. I did ask does this cancer invade bone around the eye and they said it can and that is why they want to have all the imagines they can get before they call me. I did ask the hard question........... have they had dogs so far gone with the disease they felt it best to not bring the dog back from its sleep? They have. Liam's eye has really bulged out in the last 2 weeks, so as I sit here I am running every scenario that could happen when that phone rings.
> 
> ...


He's a beautiful sugar-faced boy. I hope you'll give him a couple scratches from all his fans here on GRF.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll be thinking of you and Liam tomorrow. Sending strength for whatever is to come.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Liam!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I hope that you feel us all standing behind you both sending our most positive wishes and healing energy to you guys from all over the globe.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Thank you for sharing your journey, I am certain that it will indeed comfort others in the future.

"Some of the most comforting words in the universe are "me too." That moment when you find out that your struggle is also someone else's struggle...that you're not alone, and that others have been down the same road." - Unknown


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Along with the hundreds of others here, we'll be saying some prayers and thinking of you and Liam today.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sending healing sparklies to you and Liam


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

thinking of you & Liam and sending positive thoughts & strength to you both today.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking positive thoughts for both of you today.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thinking the most positive thoughts for you today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



dborgers said:


> Along with the hundreds of others here, we'll be saying some prayers and thinking of you and Liam today.



Rob: I'll be one of the hundreds!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He has now been dropped off at the specialist. Now I wait for that phone call and then go from there..............


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you both this morning, special prayers said.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you guys as well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking of you and Liam today. Sending you so much support and positive thoughts. I wish I could stay here all day to hear the news right away. Take care - try not to worry. I hope it is the best news possible.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Crossing fingers!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of you and Liam this morning and sending positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> He has now been dropped off at the specialist. Now I wait for that phone call and then go from there..............


I hope you know we're all waiting with you.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Thinking of you today and hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

You and your precious Liam are in our hearts and prayers today.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We are also thinking of you and Liam today and remaining hopeful for a good outcome.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

They called me about 30 minutes ago and said he is under and they just started the CAT scan. They will call me back as soon as they have evaluated the images.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of you Rob....fingers crossed for Liam.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Group hug...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts being sent!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

More prayers sent for Liam.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Prayers for Liam.....hoping for a good outcome Rob.....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is with a sad heart that I have been told they cannot do the surgery on Liam.The mass has spread too far and has gone into in nasal airway and has starting pushing on the brain, from what I can understand at this moment.They are going to wake him now. I am at a loss for more words at this moment and I am just waiting for them to call me back when he wakes …………….


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry seems inadequate, but I am so sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Rob I am so so sorry. My heart goes out to you. I hope they can do something to give you lots more time together. Big hug.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry. 



Rob's GRs said:


> It is with a sad heart that I have been told they cannot do the surgery on Liam.The mass has spread too far and has gone into in nasal airway and has starting pushing on the brain, from what I can understand at this moment.They are going to wake him now. I am at a loss for more words at this moment and I am just waiting for them to call me back when he wakes …………….


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just not fair, I'm so sorry. Like many other members here I have gotten the isn't anything we can do from the vet. 

Take him him home and love and spoil the boy. Your heart wil be your guidance in the time to come.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this news.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry, praying that you and Liam will have more special time together x


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to hear the news. Try to put aside the worry and pain and cherish the time you have with him.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

They just called back and read me the report how extensive the mass is. It has already damaged some bone in his skull as well being in the eye and nasal airway. They are going to rush a tissue slide off for biopsy hopefully a 24 hour turnaround time so they can best know what medicines to give him, like Novox and/or even some Chemo to help him. No matter what ,do to the extent of the mass just weeks to a few months is all I can expect. I will post more after either they call again or after I bring him home.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh. No.

I am so terribly sorry to hear this news. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

It is oh so very intense when things are taken out of our hands. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, prayers you will have many days to come with Liam.
My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I am so very, very sorry. Praying for God's comfort for you. Make some wonderful memories with the time you have left.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers to you and Liam. (Hugs)


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

It sounds so inadequate to say sorry, but I am. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

This is just not fair. I am so very sorry, Rob.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh dear, I'm so, so sorry, Rob. My thoughts are with you all at this difficult time.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, no... 

Not fair. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you and Liam.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news. Liam is such a dignified gentleman. Hope he has many more comfortable days to share.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This is not what I wanted to see. 
Sending hugs to both of you, and hopes for peace in your heart


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

There are no words to tell you how sorry I am to read this. Hoping there is some chemo that will buy you some quality time . As Golden Camper has already said, spoil him rotten".


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so very sorry Rob....just so sad.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and Liam. Saying prayers for you both.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry, Rob.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> They just called back and read me the report how extensive the mass is. It has already damaged some bone in his skull as well being in the eye and nasal airway. They are going to rush a tissue slide off for biopsy hopefully a 24 hour turnaround time so they can best know what medicines to give him, like Novox and/or even some Chemo to help him. No matter what ,do to the extent of the mass just weeks to a few months is all I can expect. I will post more after either they call again or after I bring him home.


It is SO UNFAIR. I am so very sorry. Please give Liam kisses for me.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> They just called back and read me the report how extensive the mass is. It has already damaged some bone in his skull as well being in the eye and nasal airway. They are going to rush a tissue slide off for biopsy hopefully a 24 hour turnaround time so they can best know what medicines to give him, like Novox and/or even some Chemo to help him. No matter what ,do to the extent of the mass just weeks to a few months is all I can expect. I will post more after either they call again or after I bring him home.


I'm so, so sorry. I hope the doctors can make him very comfortable and that you and he have more happy times together. It's such a shame they couldn't help him.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam is now back home with me and resting on the couch. Tomorrow afternoon I'm supposed to get a phone call as to what kind of cancer this is and what medicines he may be given so that his remaining time with me will be one of less pain and hopefully good quality. 

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Rob, my heart is breaking for you, Liam and Hogan....spoil that boy rotten!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so glad he's home and back with his loving family. Love him and give him ear scrinches from Moose and Angel


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rob, there arent words. I am so sad and sorry. As a practical thing, Nutrical ( can order from amazon) helped get calories into my Raleigh dog and made things easier.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I know that there are no words to help ease the anguish and pain in your heart. 

I am so sorry the diagnosis seems grim....a road many of us have traveled, therefore we understand and our hearts break with yours.

May your and Liam's love for one another guide you through this difficult time and may you make many precious memories that will live forever in your heart.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so, so sorry. Cherish every day and spoil him. I wish many happy days for Liam to enjoy doing whatever it is that he enjoys most.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I am so so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and Liam!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Rob, many hugs being sent your way... treasure and spoil sweet Liam for as long as you two have left with one another.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry is such an inadequate word for how I feel about this diagnosis, but it is all I can say.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so saddened that you and Liam must go through this. My thoughts and prayers are that Liams days are full of love and happiness.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So terribly sorry to hear about Liam's diagnosis. Sending prayers that there is a medicine that will keep him pain-free with a good quality of life so you can enjoy and spoil him for a lot longer.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Rob, it is just not in me to "Thank" your latest posts. The heartache must be simply overwhelming right now. I so wish that I had words of comfort, but the best I have to offer is that Liam does't know what lies ahead and he does know you will always act with his best interests at heart. There is no greater gift of love.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugs to you both....cherish every moment together.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry to read this. I was hoping for better options. Lots of love being sent to you and Liam. Cherish your time with him.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

... many hugs and prayers your way ...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I couldn't go to bed tonight without knowing what happened with Liam today. My heart just broke when I read your updates as you heard from the vet. I know how awful it is to get news like that. I'm just so sorry. I hope they can figure out quickly what kind of chemo might help him. Sending you big hugs. We're all hoping the best for your sweet boy. I know you're just loving on him right now. That will help him feel better no matter what.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob: I know you, Liam, and Hogan will enjoy every single moment together.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

this morning Liam still seems out of it a little from the anesthesia. He has been drinking water well but only has had little bites of food. I know from the previous two surgeries he's had in the last few months the anesthesia always hit him hard and it takes a full day for him to recuperate. However I am up this morning cooking chicken for him as I know he enjoys that and I'll give it to him later this morning.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds like a great way for handsome Liam to start his day with a little chicken. Sending Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear your news. You both are in my prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you both this morning, hoping that Liam manages a little chicken. Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for your gorgeous boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You are such a good doggie dad. I'm sure he will love the chicken.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Your news has brought tears to my eyes...Im sorry the news wasnt good...Live each day to the fullest with your sweet Liam, and cherish the moments...so so sorry Rob...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Like others I too am heartbroken reading the latest news. Praying for a lot good, loving days with Liam. Hugs.


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

So sorry to read yesterday's news. Thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are 2 images from his CAT scan. I have circled the tumor in red on both pictures..........


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor, dear Liam. I just want to hug and kiss him. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh dear this breaks my heart. I am so sorry. Do live each day you have with lots of kisses and snuggles. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Rob, I'm so sorry about this news. I'm only glad that Liam has you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rob, having lived through cancer with Andy for a year and a half, "Carpe Diem" became a thought I learned from him to try to better apply to myself. It's harder for us humans because we have the ability to project into the future. But Liam is living in the moment without a moment's thought to what tomorrow may bring. Just happy to be near you and be loved like he is.

While I was going through late stage leukemia with a previous senior rescue, when I started thinking about the future too much it was time to cook a pot roast our fur kids could go crazy over. Their thoughts and excitement helped mine get back in the moment. That's a tradition I carried on. I'll bet your boys would create a mighty wind in your house while they gobble it up  The doctors will do their thing. Our job is simply to help our fur kids 'seize the day' and wag their tails.

Liam is known and loved by people from around the world who all send him scritches and super positive thoughts. 

Carpe Diem


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Rob, I am so very sorry. When my Irish Setter was diagnosed with very aggressive bone cancer in his knee, he had already turned 12 and had arthritis in his shoulders and hips. Amputation was on the table but at his age and arthritis we decided against it and later my vet said we made the right choice.

We thought we only had a week and determined to make the most of it. However, that week turned into exactly 10 weeks. I took him fishing every day as he loved to swim, chase birds, mess with crabs in shallow water, etc. He loved fruits and veggies and we let him all the salad he wanted, all the melon he wanted. Also he had a swe3et tooth and whatever we had for dessert, so did he. He totally loyed having a banana split or strawberry shortcake of his own.

I took him in once or twice a week so my vet could wach him walk, and to get him weighed. He gained rather than lost. Rickey could not believe that he just kept going and would say "We don't have to do it yet." But the day came when I knew the cancer had gone into his shoulder and I let him go that day. It was hard, but he enljoyed life to the end. I think those 10 weeks were the happiest of his 12 1/2 years--swimming every day, all the no-no food he wanted, etc. Now I can smile over it and know we did right by our regal guy and I know you will do the same by your special boy.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry Rob. That is a very confronting scan. When our pups are ill we look to their eyes to tell us how they are really feeling. Yet when you do this you see a painful reminder  I hope that Liam's bright smile, willingness to tug and greetings when you get home overshadow this. Some of the best times I have ever had with Tia was after her diagnosis. Wishing you many special quality moments together.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The vet just called me back and requested Liam be put back on his Novox and antibiotic. She said the results just came back that he does have a "Carcinoma with inflammation". I asked the Vet as of right now what does she believe Liam's survival time left is, she gave me an estimate of 60 -90 days, which is what I have also read online. Liam and I also now have a consultation with an Oncologist on Monday the 15th. As to what may be decided on the 15th or how Liam may do between now and then, only time will tell.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Prayers for you and Liam...we love them so much.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis your sweet boy has received. I'm hoping and praying for many, many good days for Liam.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and my prayers are with Liam.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. Prayers sent and my heartfelt sympathies. As others have said, this is a journey too many of our beloved dogs have taken. God Bless.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish I could say something meaningful or helpful, but all I can say is I'm so sorry. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think a consult with an oncologist is a good plan. Maybe some low dose chemo can slow the growth or low dose prednisone can help with the inflammation. Keeping you and Liam in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry for the bad news - I am keeping my fingers crossed for Liam.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So sorry for the diagnosis/prognosis...


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm am so sorry to hear about sweet Liam. My thought and prayers are with you both.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I wish you have a good weekend with Liam, many good weekends together.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

(((Hugs all around)))


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Rob, I'm just catching up on your very sad news. I am so very sorry to hear about Liam's diagnosis. It makes me so angry! Its just not fair. Hugs from me and wet sloppy kisses from Gunner and Honey. You both continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Rob, you and Liam are so in my thoughts. These sweet, innocent doggies deserve better.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I've just now had the chance to log on and check on how Liam's procedure went. I can only say that this news stinks! (I'd use stronger words, but....) I know how precious this boy is to you. I was a lurker here when you brought him home. As Danny said, carpe diem. Take one day at a time. Thinking of you and sending hugs and thoughts of strength.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam enjoys going to my parents so I am taking him and Hogan there today. 

For the first time this morning I saw some blood droplets on the outside of his nose. It was not vey much and it did not continue however this is not a good sign and was told the other day to keep an eye on looking for this or other discharges from his nose.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How scary! I hope the boys have fun at your parents' house.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hannah had several nosebleeds too and they are frightening. 

But, today - go have fun, enjoy each the company and give those boys some scratches!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> Liam enjoys going to my parents so I am taking him and Hogan there today.
> 
> For the first time this morning I saw some blood droplets on the outside of his nose. It was not vey much and it did not continue however this is not a good sign and was told the other day to keep an eye on looking for this or other discharges from his nose.....


Enjoy the visit over your parents house 

You might ask your vets about yunnan baiyao. It helped my boy with his nose bleeds.

Yunnan Baiyao Stops Bleeding and Relieves Pain


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Big kisses and chest rubs to Liam.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hugs and rubs sent to Liam, hoping you have a nice outing. How is he eating?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The diagnosis and prognosis bring tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry.

Holding you and yours in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope you have a happy time today at your parents. 

I'm sorry to hear about the nose bleeding.  That can be scary to see. Did your vet give you some tips for stopping the bleeding? When Shala was having her nosebleeds, they showed me. The most effective thing is keeping their head forward (as you would a person) and press that soft part of their snout, just above where the black of their nose starts. An icepack there can also help if it won't stop. I hope it never bleeds enough that you need to do that. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just catching up with the forum and I have only just found Liam's thread  I am so, so very sorry that you are going through this with your handsome boy, it really is so tough. Like everyone has said, he doesn't know anything about his illness, so cherish every moment with him and take everything one day at a time. Take him to his favourite places, let him have his favourite foods and make lots of special memories together. You're in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you get lots and lots more time with him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Hugs and kisses to Liam and Hogan.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam appetite has been decreasing over the last few days as well as he seem more tired than what he use to be. I am buying all kinds of various foods for him to try and eat now. 

The oncologist just called me, as I had questions about next Monday visit and costs, and they had an opening tomorrow at 2:30 and asked if I would prefer to bring Liam in for that appointment then, which of course I said yes. They did mention that if Liam is not a candidate for chemo, because the cancer has spread too far, there may be additional medicines and things they can do to assist him in his remaining time here on earth.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

My heart just aches for you, I am so sorry for you and Liam. I am so glad you got an early appt. I wish I could say something comforting, I feel at a loss for meaningful words. Know that we all share your heartbreak and pain.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry Rob. It's just not fair.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you, hoping Liam manages to eat a bit better today. Prayers said for you both x


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Liam's update on is his eye issue. We was seen by the eye specialist and also given an Ultrasound and there is a mass of some kind on the inner side of his eye. So as much as I wanted this not to be true I have to face the facts now he has a tumor. I am going to take the next step and he is schedule for next Thursday morning (Dec. 4th) to get a CAT Scan and a biopsy done. This will take about 2 weeks again to get biopsy results to put together with the CAT Scan results to determine what is next. Depending on the results of all the test I was given 3 outcomes. Liam may have to have the eye remove and as much of the mass as they can, or Chemo therapy, or if the cancer has spread to far then pain management until his passing. I wish things could move faster but it may be close to Christmas time before I know what is next for him.


I am just finding out about this today. I am so sorry to hear this.:no: Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> It is with a sad heart that I have been told they cannot do the surgery on Liam.The mass has spread too far and has gone into in nasal airway and has starting pushing on the brain, from what I can understand at this moment.They are going to wake him now. I am at a loss for more words at this moment and I am just waiting for them to call me back when he wakes …………….


All I can say is sorry!:bawling: I am sure you will make the most of his last days.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here are 2 images from his CAT scan. I have circled the tumor in red on both pictures..........


Poor boy! Once again, I'm so very sorry!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Liam appetite has been decreasing over the last few days as well as he seem more tired than what he use to be. I am buying all kinds of various foods for him to try and eat now.
> 
> The oncologist just called me, as I had questions about next Monday visit and costs, and they had an opening tomorrow at 2:30 and asked if I would prefer to bring Liam in for that appointment then, which of course I said yes. They did mention that if Liam is not a candidate for chemo, because the cancer has spread too far, there may be additional medicines and things they can do to assist him in his remaining time here on earth.


I am just now caught up. I am so sorry about Liam and his diagnosis. I am praying for all to go well tomorrow. Glad you could bring him in earlier.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope you and Liam had a nice day at your parent's house. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Thinking of you


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just seeing this now. Im so very sorry for this diagnosis.
Just do whatever to keep him comfortable and cherish each day.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Adding my prayers and sending warm hugs. Words fail me.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Rob, I am so sorry. You guys are in my thoughts.

I made an appt for my Old English Sheepdog in August. She was 13+ and not doing well. No appetite (which is not her) even when hand fed, not interested in much of anything, and very rapid respirations. My husband took off work to meet us there because we didn't think she would be coming home. I am a big believer in quality over quantity.
After checking her over, he made a few changes in her medications (really bad liver, arthritis). He told me that if she could make it for 3 weeks, she would make it to Christmas. She is still here, with a quality of life that I didn't think she would have at this point. For Thanksgiving, we put her in our bedroom, with a baby gate so she could see out guests. We caught her biting at handle, trying to get out - she realized which side of the gate to press to get it open after 2 days of watching us use it.

I pray that you will have the opportunity to make more wonderful memories.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wanted to let you know Liam is in my thoughts and prayers. I hope tomorrows visit goes well and they are able to do something more for Liam.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Liam appetite has been decreasing over the last few days as well as he seem more tired than what he use to be. I am buying all kinds of various foods for him to try and eat now.
> 
> The oncologist just called me, as I had questions about next Monday visit and costs, and they had an opening tomorrow at 2:30 and asked if I would prefer to bring Liam in for that appointment then, which of course I said yes. They did mention that if Liam is not a candidate for chemo, because the cancer has spread too far, there may be additional medicines and things they can do to assist him in his remaining time here on earth.


Rob: I will be praying for Liam and you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts for Liam and you ..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking and praying for you and Liam, hoping that your appointment today goes well x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you both today, prayers the Oncologist will have good news.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is taking me back to the time of Tesia's diagnosis two years ago (can't believe it's that long). My heart goes out to you. It's such a hard time. 

When Tee was having trouble eating, liverwurst was good for a little while. On my finger, just a bit at a time. Oh, and before that, wet dog food. That was actually a big success for several weeks. Fromm Gold - it's very smooth, no chunks. Warm it up ever so slightly (just make sure to stir it up well and check for hot spots in it). Tesia especially liked the duck recipe. 

Good luck at the appointment..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of you today...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Please know I'm thinking about you and Liam, and praying for both of you.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you all as well.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Rob, Thinking of you and Liam this morning and sending hugs and love.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rob, so very sorry. Thinking of you and Liam.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

thinking of you today, Rob....also lit a candle for you and dear Liam


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Praying today brings some good news.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thinking of you and Liam today.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I cannot imagine how difficult this must be for you - thinking about you and Liam.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, my, Rob, I am so sorry to read about this (((Liam)))


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping you get some positive news.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam Upate:
I tooked Liam to the oncologist today and we went ahead and decided to try some chemotherapy. However its an urge race of time now to see if the chemo can reduce the tumor just enough to reside some of the neurological signs he just started this afternoon. He is doing a constant like stretching motion which they told me is a neurological sign of the tumor starting to press on his brain. This could get worse and I may have to rush him in if it continues or he has seizures. The chemo should reduce the tumor enough to get that pressure off his brain, but it may take a few days for that to happen. They are also going to change his meds and ship me some prednisone to start on Thursday, that also help with this neurological condition and his appetite. So as of right it is a matter of timing in hopes that some of the swelling can get reduced. If can go well after all this he goes back for 3 for treatments, the next one is not for 3 more weeks. The chemo should reduce his tumors somewhat and the prognosis is a little better, if we can get through all this. However she did mention that his best outcome would be only about 7 month average. However for now I sit here worrying and looking at him doing that stretching movement knowing the tumor is putting pressure on his brain and all I can do is wait to see it's a chemo act fast enough or if you will take a turn for the worse before that may happen.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers are going your way for the best possible result.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers the chemo treatments will reduce the tumor and you have much more time to come with Liam.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping and praying that the treatment gives you more time with your gorgeous Liam.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

This ray of hope is wonderful news! 
Go Liam!! 

Continuing to send many waves of healing and positivity your way


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Praying for Liam........


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thinking of you and continued prayers for sweet Liam. I hope you see the results quickly.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That sounds like a good treatment plan and hoping for a good response. I worked for many years in human oncology and have seen steroids show remarkable results as far as decreasing swelling and inflammation at the tumor site, thereby reducing symptoms. Hugs to you and sweet Liam.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Praying and sending healing thoughts and energy that the meds and treatments attack that sucker of a tumor!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He has not eaten since 10 o'clock last night my time and refuses to eat anything right now. I do not want stress him out any further. He is drinking water which makes me feel just a tad bit better. I think I'm going to give up and just let him rest for the night and try to get something in him tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope the chemo can shrink the tumor a little.
When Bear was towards the end of her hemangio and stopped eating, green tripe was the one thing I could almost always get her to eat.
I also had a cat that quit eating due to cancer and the thing that would make her eat like a little pig was A/D critical care formula food by Hills Rx Diet. She had barely eaten in a very long time and my last day with her was spent in my oncologist office for about 8 hours. They brought her a can of A/D and she ate the whole thing like she was starving, even when she wouldn't eat anything else.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry Rob. I wish I could make it all better. Our prayers and healing thoughts coming from your Georgia friends. Take of yourself too friend.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear of all Liam is going through...praying that the treatments will help things improve for him.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

It's important to remember that Liam is not sick because he's not eating, he's not eating because he's sick. He will eat when he can. Focus on getting his fluids in. Hopefuuly his appetite will improve with the prednisone.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

May the meds work some magic. Pred helped our Halley a lot for 6 months, I hope it and the chemo are good christmas gifts. Big hugs to the boy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Boy I wish I was able to start the prednisone so that this may help increases appetite but they don't want me to start the prednisone until Friday because he was on the Novox and they want to give a couple days separation between the two medicines.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to wait, but it is for the best. Bailey is on Novox now.

Things to try:
Boiled chicken breast, cheese and bread (yes, my dog loves chicken sandwiches)
Canned cat food, with gravy (Fancy Feast worked best, high in protein in and calories - watch out if there is any kidney damage, small amount of food for the calories)
Hamburger patties


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hannah loved duck, flour tortillas and hamburger buns in addition to cat food now and then. I know you'll do everything you can to give Liam good time. 

Jessie'sGirl mentioned fluids and I would suggest trying to have him drink as much fluids as he can. With 2 dogs it will probably be hard to measure his intake. Being dehydrated makes anyone feel punky, so subcutaneous fluids could be an option - extra fluids can't really hurt. Hannah had so much skin that it was hard to judge her hydration levels. So, I learned to judge it by tenting the skin on a front leg or the skin on the outside of her head by her eye.

My thoughts are with all of you.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Once again I only wish I had the words to say right now. My heart and prayers are with you guys, I'm so glad you at least have a plan. Will keep everything crossed in the hope that you see results quickly and you guys can get back to enjoying being together!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Have you tried chicken broth? I boiled chicken for my old gal and she loved the broth. Continuing prayers for you both.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

When an aging or sick dog won't eat, sometimes an injection of vitamin B-12 can help to stimulate the appetite. It also helps with some neurological issues. We used it with my Charlie when anti-seizure meds wiped out his appetite and always had good results.

Chicken broth has long been a mainstay in my arsenal of ways to treat canine dehydration. A bit of chicken broth added to water works wonders. My vet recommended the salted variety since the salt stimulates more drinking and helps to flush the system.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Enjoy every special moment together.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and your handsome boy, give him a hug from me and Sammy!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sad for you. I will be keeping you and Liam in my prayers. Praying for the chemo to work.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Your sweet Liam is in my prayers and so are you. I know this is taking a toll on you. Every day you have with him is a blessing. I hope it turns into not ony days but many months . Hugs to you, kids on nose for Liam.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping the chemo and prednisone will help Liam. Maybe after a good nights rest he will eat for you.:crossfing Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



SandyK said:


> Hoping the chemo and prednisone will help Liam. Maybe after a good nights rest he will eat for you.:crossfing Thoughts and prayers continue!!


Rob: Thinking of you and Liam and praying, as always!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Someone suggested canned green tripe when Andy had his first bout of not wanting to eat. Worked then and after other bouts of not having an appetite due to lymphoma related illnesses. Someone else called the canned green tripe 'crack for dogs', and boy did Andy eat it up! Once the pred kicks in, if Liam won't eat anything else maybe the canned green tripe will stir his salivary glands. And it's very nutritious as well. 

As long as he's drinking water he'll be OK, though I know it's worrying on top of everything else you have going on.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He still not eating anything including green tripe I bought. He is drinking water so for that I'm thankful I will keep trying to feed him and in hopes that he takes food soon.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Glad he is drinking, hope he gets some respite from the swelling. Hope you are looking after yourself too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I hope the chemo works. And very soon. 

The meds can also make them feel ill. Tesia's appetite disappeared, too. You've had good suggestions of foods to try. In addition to the liverwurst that Tee sometimes took, I had some good luck with the cans of food for nursing mums and new puppies. It's very soft. 

Sending all my positive thoughts to you and Liam. Take care of yourself. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

When Tucker lost his appetite I asked my vet for Mirtazapine. It worked wonders in his case. Within a half hour of taking a pill he devoured his food. Worth picking up the phone to ask your vet about it in my opinion.

Sorry you guys are going through this. Sending our good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I call into the oncologist office and they're going to see about getting an appetite enhancer. He was losing appetite prior to chemo and my fear is that if he doesn't start eating soon the cancer may get the better of him. I've tried everything from broths , various dog foods and so many various people foods without any luck. It's all in the hands of time now to decide what may now happen.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Did you try the Satin Balls? You probably have, but I thought I'd throw it out there.
Praying for you both


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Rob you might ask about force feeding too. I do this regularly with a cat with intestinal issues (to get pumpkin in her). It is simply injecting pasty wet food into their mouth with a syringe (no needle). Sometimes it can even stimulate appetite.

chemo is the big gun and def good to prioritize thst first and the pred later. While pred is good iy is not chemo. Knock yhat tumor down!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just got more news from the oncologist office. They are going to call a script in for an appetite stimulant that I will pick up this afternoon at my vet's office. However the results of Liam's urinalysis showed high levels of protein which is not a good sign. It could be either sign of some sort of infection or problems with his kidneys now. they were going to see about looking into this further but we both agreed that we need to hold off on this and that if his appetite is not come back then" it is time".


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry to read the latest update on your boy. He's still in my thoughts and prayers. Come on sweet Liam, take a few bites, ok?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for you both, come on sweetie eat a little something, we are all so worried about you.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Continued prayers for you both....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob BrileyI was able to pick up the appetite stimulus during my lunch break from work and I just gave him one as of now returning back to work. Its all up to this appetite stimulus now that hopefully it will start working within the next 24 hours.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you called in about the appetite stimulant. Sure made me happy to see my boy eat after giving it to him. Quite a few members here with cancer dogs have used it with success. Doesn't work in every case but has more than not.

If Liam can get out of the bottom of this roller coaster the B-12 GoldensGirl mentioned do help.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping and sending love.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts for the appetite stimulant to do it's job.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sending lots and lots of positive thoughts, too!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Fingers crossed that the appetite stimulant helps. I'll be thinking of you and sweet Liam...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm pulling for Liam to perk up and eat something. Come, on Liam....please....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

No luck as of yet. It is only been 4 hours since he was given his first dose of Mirtazapine. I'm hoping this medication will kick in within the next 24 hours as I'm afraid the longer he goes without food the weaker he will get and this will be where I have to draw the line. I have the force feed him some broth in a syringe. He kept it down but I would really prefer you would start nibbling reading something on his own I have no experience with this medication and I forgot to ask how long it may take to start working but I'm hoping it works within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Thinking of you and Liam!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> No luck as of yet. It is only been 4 hours since he was given his first dose of Mirtazapine. I'm hoping this medication will kick in within the next 24 hours as I'm afraid the longer he goes without food the weaker he will get and this will be where I have to draw the line. I have the force feed him some broth in a syringe. He kept it down but I would really prefer you would start nibbling reading something on his own I have no experience with this medication and I forgot to ask how long it may take to start working but I'm hoping it works within the next 24 hours.


Sending good thoughts to you. C'mon, Liam, eat something!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

good luck... maybe even try roasted chicken or hamburg maybe? keeping my fingers crossed for liam


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

Liam: Please eat, sweet boy!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and Liam for all that you are going through. Such hard times and no easy answers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Keeping you and Liam in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It's so hard when they won't eat. So very hard. But they make it longer than you might suppose and then begin to pig out again. We have been through this with Joker recently.

High protein in the urine can be cause by high blood pressure. It's worth checking that before you assume a kidney problem. We've seen a marked drop in Joker's proteinuria when we get his blood pressure down.

With you in spirit...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Rob's GRs said:


> No luck as of yet. It is only been 4 hours since he was given his first dose of Mirtazapine. I'm hoping this medication will kick in within the next 24 hours as I'm afraid the longer he goes without food the weaker he will get and this will be where I have to draw the line. I have the force feed him some broth in a syringe. He kept it down but I would really prefer you would start nibbling reading something on his own I have no experience with this medication and I forgot to ask how long it may take to start working but I'm hoping it works within the next 24 hours.


I googled it and found one reference to it working quickly on a dog (within half an hour) but then this link that stated 4 days (you have to look through the comments nearly to the bottom)

Mirtazapine for Dog Cancer - Dog Cancer Blog

Based on this, I'd try to sit tight for a bit and keep trying delightful bits of yum yum stuff. I have found beef liver to be like crack for our dogs. I cook it. Cat food (canned) is also for some reason like a drug for them. How about vanilla ice cream? Eat Liam EAT!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hope Liam will eat soon.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My girl's hunger hit about 30-60 minutes after taking a dose. The doctors were surprised it was so quick, but that was her window. ....I can't believe I'd forgotten about her taking Mirtazapine....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Still no change and he refuses to eat. I did get some peanut butter in his mouth and chicken broth, in a syringe, to eat. he still drinks water on his own and can go out on his own. I will keep popping home from work every 3 hours or so to see how he is and I'll just have to go from there. I really wish I could put an update here that was positive but unfortunately I don't have one.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending more good thoughts and prayers. Sadly, too many of us have been there with a dog that simply won't eat, and I feel for you. It's so hard.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

{{ hugs }}


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Still no change and he refuses to eat. I did get some peanut butter in his mouth and chicken broth, in a syringe, to eat. he still drinks water on his own and can go out on his own. I will keep popping home from work every 3 hours or so to see how he is and I'll just have to go from there. I really wish I could put an update here that was positive but unfortunately I don't have one.


Rob: So very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with Liam and you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you this morning and sending prayers across. Come on Liam please eat for your Dad sweetie. X


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww Liam, please take a few bites of food. Maxi and I are sending our hugs and kisses to you.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Rob, I have been where you and Liam are and I know how sick with worry you are. 

When my Yaichi was so ill and wasn't eating anything, I bought a tube of Nutrical which she would lick from my finger. You may want to consider picking some of this up from one of your local pet stores.










Sending positive thoughts your & Liam's way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Liam will eat today and it's a good day for you both. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Hoping and praying for Liam to feel better and eat. I know you must be beside yourself with worry. 

Keeping you and Liam in my thoughts and prayers.

{Gentle hugs and belly rubs for Liam}


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Hoping the med starts to kick in soon for Liam. :crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Rob. I just know exactly how you are feeling right now. It is so similar to what I went through with my sweet Tesia. Sadly, the Mirz didn't work for her at all. I hope your next update is better news for Liam. My entire day would revolve around whether Tee would eat, how much, etc. It was so hard. It was all I thought about. I tried just about every single suggestion from people here. I found a food would work once - and then never again. She never liked the Nutri-Cal. 

Things that worked at one point (all hand fed), that might work for you:

Liverwurst
Boiled egg
Scrambled egg
Wet Fromm Gold food (duck)
Broth
Nursing mother/puppy food (super high calorie punch in a very small amount of wet food)
Tuna - I forgot about the tuna! But she actually ate it for several days. 

I would walk the grocery store aisles looking for the most smelly foods possible. Tripe never worked. Neither did peanut butter. 

I really hope Liam eats today. I'm so sorry you're going through this sad time. My heart goes out to you. I'm continuing to send positive thoughts.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, poor Liam, I am keeping my fingers crossed that he will eat for you today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

I feel so badly for you and Liam. I know how worried you are!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RIP Sweet Liam.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to have to now say Liam has a new thread in the Rainbow Bridge Forum.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ridge/331674-rest-peace-liam.html#post5219378


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry - run free beautiful boy; you helped brighten our world by your presence


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Checking in with Lord Liam. Patience can be toigh during these times. Hang in there and keep thinking for the better. Butt scitches to the boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your lovely Liam x


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am sorry to have to now say Liam has a new thread in the Rainbow Bridge Forum.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ridge/331674-rest-peace-liam.html#post5219378


I'm so sorry Liam didn't make it.:sadwavey::bawling:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our deepest, heartfelt condolences, Rob


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So very for your loss. RIP Liam!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sad to see this. There are no words. I'm so sorry, Rob. My heart is just breaking.


----------

